# Day trip to Julian



## richalisoviejo (Apr 7, 2009)

I took the day off today with my buddy Jim. First we stopped at a reptile store in Oceanside then decided to take a long drive to the historical city of Julian. I saw my first rattlesnake in the wild. We both walked right by him without noticing, until we heard the rattle and hissing.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2009)

Your camera takes nice pictures. I've lived in Calif. most of my life and I've never heard of Julian. Looks like they've really commercialized a great old town. Kind of like old Sacramento. I love places like that.

Yvonne


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Yvonne . ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s kind of a neat little town. Lots of homes for sale on large lots. I thought of checking some out but didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have the time, would be a nice weekend getaway home.


----------



## Stazz (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh wow what fun ! I love old little towns like that! I have family living in Sacramento and L.B, and I went to such awesome little places when I went for a visit !
Thanks for sharing Richalisoviejo !!!! I LOVE seeing everyones pics!!!


----------



## Isa (Apr 8, 2009)

You must have had a lot of fun . I wish I could take days off to go to places like that! The snake looks scary, Did you start to run when you see him? Where I live (in Canada) there are no rattle snakes so I do not really know what someone should do when they see one .
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jorrow (Apr 8, 2009)

Great pics man, yea those guys do have great camo. Thank god they have a rattle to let you know where they are.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 9, 2009)

Isa said:


> Did you start to run when you see him?



I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t run but I must admit, it did scare the heck out of me. I walked past him twice and didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t even see him until I heard the hissing.


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2009)

Wonderful pictures. I love when someone here posts pictures of places that they go to. It's like going on a little vacation....where I probably would never get to.


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 9, 2009)

Isa said:


> Where I live (in Canada) there are no rattle snakes so I do not really know what someone should do when they see one .
> Thanks for sharing.



You stop and look to see where the snake is, Depending on how far away, you wait until it leaves, me personally I would turn and go the other way if I crossed paths with a venomus snake. I might stick around long enough for a picture but most likely not. 
The last time I saw a rattlesnake I was horseback and thank goodness my horse side stepped away cause that rattler lunged up at my leg without even the slightest rattle. It was perfect timing that I looked down as the horse stepped over I threw my leg over and just in time.

The pictures of Julian are beautiful, We go on our quads to small towns sometimes.


----------

